# First Shots: STI Legacy...



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. Since we had a "cold front" the last couple of days (less than 100 degrees), I couldn't stand it any longer and slipped out to the range to fire my new STI Legacy. I witnessed Chris @ STI shoot it, but I hadn't shot it.

I didn't have much time and will chronograph it later and shoot at different distances. At this time of the evening, the shade was not present beyond about 15 yards so that's where I shot.

Ammunition Used:

Federal 230-gr. Classic JHP: 16 rounds
Winchester 230-gr. Ranger: 50 rounds 
UMC 230-gr. FMJ: 50 rounds
Remington 230-gr. Golden Saber/6.3-gr. Unique: 24 rounds
200-gr. Precision CSWC/5.0-gr. Bullseye: 50 rounds
Federal 185-gr. Classic JHP: 24 rounds

I think that totals 214 shots. At STI, Chris had fired a bit under 50 shots so let's approximate and say that the gun's had _about_ 250 shots through it.

I also used the following magazines:

ACT 8-shot, which came with the gun
ACT 8-shot w/Tripp follower & spring*
Wilson 8-shot w/Tripp follower & spring*
McCormick PowerMag 8-shot
Colt 7-shot magazine
(*When using the Tripp follower, 8-shot magazines other than his become 7-shot mags. When used in a standard 7-shot magazine, no capacity is lost.)

This particular pistol showed no preference for one magazine over another and all dropped free when the magazine release was depressed.

Cutting to the chase:

No failures to feed
No failures to extract/eject
No dented cases
Magazines easy to insert when fully loaded
No premature slide lock and no failures of the slide to lock back when the last round was fired with any of the magazines used.

I was most surprised that I didn't find it necessary to move the adjustable rear sight _any_ at all! It was dead-bang "on" but I'll check it on a couple of more sessions just like I do with fixed sights before declaring them "on" or making any adjustments.









_This group was fired with the 200-gr. Precision CSWC over 5.0-gr. Bullseye._









_Federal's 185-gr. JHP fed fine and grouped nicely._









_Winchester's 230-gr. Ranger once again proved itself an accurate defense round. It fed just fine._

Shooting from an improvised rest, I was able to get satisfactory groups at 15 yards, but have no doubt whatsoever that the pistol is capable of much better than I was able to deliver.

This was not a torture test nor really much of a test at all, just some quick shots from a new gun...but I absolutely believe that this pistol is capable of very fine accuracy and I am becoming convinced that the same can be said for reliability with a number of bullet profiles.

Time will tell, but results are positive and encouraging.









_When I get some projects that are stacking up done, I will visit the STI Legacy in a more detailed fashion._

Best.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr.Camp that is one of the best range reports I ever read and done right with pictures and all. My hat is off to you Sir. That is one fine looking 45 you got there. Enjoy and shoot often.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello and thank you sir. I normally am able to go into more detail, but just flat couldn't devote the time for it today in good conscience.

First, a nice man on another forum sent me some ammo to test and report on and I need to do that ASAP.

Second, another gentleman needs some picture work done on his handmade knives.

Third, I was flat worn out and while cooler, it wasn't "cool" and I'd run 3 groups of CHL folks through their firearms qualifications earlier in the day and was getting sort of hungry.

Fourth, I forgot my thermos of coffee.

Fifth, I was down to my last cigar.

Best and thank you again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome gun.

I can't shoot that well at 15 yards w/ any gun  - And, I have had guns in the past that could do that


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Excellent write up on a fine gun!! Thanks for the effort.

What sights do you have on that gun???


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello.

They are the sights used by STI and they describe them as
"STI T.A.S.(tactical adjustable sight) rear sight, STI dovetail front".

Below are pictures of the rear and front sights:



















Best.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Very Nice!!!


----------

